# Please help ID these 2



## jc2133 (Dec 15, 2013)

Please help ID these two guys. Thank you

1




2


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Both are hybrids. Looks to be an Aulonocara mix.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Yes, I agree hybrids. That first one is really weird.


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

The 1st one almost looks like he has some venustus coloring in him.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

1st one---no clue

Last one---From the tips of the dorsal fin, Otter Point Jake hybrid is my take.


----------



## ws812 (Apr 17, 2009)

I think both fish look to have lwanda in them.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I was thinking Auloncara x Copadichromis borleyi "kandango" on fish two.


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

Fish 2 looks like an otter point jake to me as well. Probably not pure though.


----------



## scooter31707 (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks like an Apache. I have one in my tank that I got from a online vendor. Very colorful when full colored.


----------

